# Magia General > Historia de la Magia >  El mago que ocultó el canal de Suez

## Manel Vicenç

Me interesan mucho los temas relacionados con la segunda guerra mundial, y he oido que un mago ayudó con sus trucos al ejercito británico. Se ve que ocultó/tranfiguró unidades terrestres para que desde el aire tuviesen otro aspecto.. Lo mas sonado fue la ocultación del canal de Suez a la aviación alemana.
Sabe alguien el nombre de este mago?

----------


## Felipe

Se llamaba Jasper Maskelyne. Lo que hizo fue utilizar los reflectores que tenían las baterías antiaéreas para localizar los aviones, creando así un "pulverizador giratorio" de forma que salieran muchos haces de luz en todas direcciones que cegaron y desorientaron a los pilotos alemanes.

----------


## BusyMan

Tranquilos, solo quedan 50 años para que el ejército americano desclasifique sus secretos y podamos saber como hizo esa y otras tantas ilusiones...

Para quien no  quiera esperar tanto dentro de poco (en teoría) se podrá ver a Maskelyne en el cine interpretado por Tom Cruise.

Y sobre todo recomendar su libro ''Our Magic'' que es genial y parece escrito ayer mismo con consejos sobre como presentar nuestra magia... una gozada.

----------


## Felipe

Busyman, creo que te equivocas. Tom Cruise ha comprado los derechos de "Carter the Great" o "Carter Beats the Devil" (título del libro), sobre la vida del mago Charles Carter.

Ver los 2 siguientes links:

http://www.thezreview.co.uk/comingso...sthedevil.shtm

http://discuss.washingtonpost.com/zf...gold092602.htm

----------


## BusyMan

http://movies.go.com/moviesdynamic/m...ovie?id=555021
[url]http://movies.go.com/moviesdynamic/movies/tech?id=555021/[url]

Si es que hay que explicarlo todo...  Cruise está produciendo la película. No se si trabajará en ella como protagonista o no.  :Wink:  

Reproduzco aquí una de las historias de Maskelyne que nos cedió Drake en otro foro.
Degustadla:
"El avance de las tropas nazis parecía imparable y mas aun en Africa donde el nombre de Rommel causaba pavor. Algo que los libros de historia no dicen es el hecho que sus mayores fracasos no fueron contra tropas militares sino contra el genio y el ingenio de un hombre, de un mago llamado Jasper Maskelyne. 
Este era la tercera generación de una familia de magos pues su abuelo era el superconocido John Nevil (ver Aventuras de 51 magos de Idígoras), y se hizo famoso a principios de los 40 con el número de las cuchillas de afeitar. 
Empezada la 2ª guerra mundial los teatros se quedaron vacios y Maskelyne decide alistarse en el ejército, concretamente en la división de camuflaje. Su pensamiento era ?si puedo engañar a unos espectadores a pocos metros, seguro que puedo engañar a los alemanes a cientos de millas?. Pero no os penseis que le fue fácil, no, todo lo contrario, el ejército denegaba constantemente sus ideas y el empleo de magia en la 
guerra. 
Con 37 años el dia 14 de octubre de 1940 ingresa en la academia de camuflaje y para ser tenido en cuenta tuvo que hacer una demostración ante un inspector general al que engañó con técnicas de ocultación de ametralladoras. Esto le valdría para que aquel le reclutase y así en la primavera de 1941 llega a el Cairo. No obstante aun tendría que 
luchar lo suyo para que le asignasen alguna misión ya que los mandos preferian que utilizase la magia para distraer a la tropa. A fuerza de insistir le dejan crear una unidad de camuflaje experimental en la que el propio Maskelyne recluta uno por uno entre 400 a sus colaboradores a los que el denominaria la banda mágica. Entre estos había un dibujante, un maestro vidriero, un ceramista, un ingeniero electrico y algún analista quimico pero especialmente destacó un carpintero escenógrafo de teatro. 
Despues de varios meses sin obtener misión alguna y tras la desesperación del ejército aliado de ver como los alemanes les bombardeaban, por fin se recurre a la banda mágica para una misión: defender el puerto de Alejandría. 
Este puerto era la base marina principal en Oriente Medio de los aliados y un borbardeo hubiese sido nefasto. El 18 de junio del 41 empieza a estudiar el puerto para determinar la técnica ya que había que ocultar cientos de buques, edificios y todo entre varios canales marinos, desde luego es algo mas complicado escamotear un puerto que una bola o moneda. Una vez analizado todo Maskelyne anuncia su plan que no sería el de ocultar el puerto sino trasladarlo de sitio. 
Utilizando barro, lona y carton construye una réplica del puerto pero la lleva a una bahía no utilizada que estaba separada por pocos km. (bahía Maryut) y que era muy parecida al puerto de Alejandría, al menos vista desde el aire y debemos pensar que entonces los aviones no llevaban los sistemas sofisticados de ahora por lo que atacaban guiados por las luces y fotografías aereas. La maestria de Maskelyne con el uso de las perspectivas y sus conocimientos de las técnicas con luces y sombras eran 
determinantes para todos los trucos empleados. Hizo una replica completa de las luces del puerto de Alejandría y además colocó explosivos controlados para simular los aciertos de las bombas enemigas. La magia de Maskelyne está preparada. 
Es de noche, se apagan todas las luces del puerto de Alejandría al tiempo se encienden las de la bahía de Maryut (el falso puerto), cuando los aviones llegan se detonan cargas por control remoto que desvian la atención de todos los pilotos sobre ese punto en el que empiezan a disparar creyendo que las primeras explosiones las habian provocado sus propias bombas. Una verdadera lección de ?Mistdirection? que 
se mantendría durante 2 noches mas que los alemanes siguieron bombardeando el falso puerto. Maskelyne y su banda mágica ha tenido un rotundo éxito. Esto sirve para que le nombren Comandante y lo más importante el respeto de sus superiores. A partir de aqui los retos serían aun mayores: el canal de Suez, en el que utilizó técnicas de cámara negra y un sofisticado juego de espejos, la ocultación de un destacamento 
de tanques atravesando el desierto, la batalla de Alamein en la que Maskelyne realizó el mayor engaño de todos al crear un falso ejército que desvió a los alemanes a una zona que permitió a los aliados ganar esa batalla. Estas fueron las principales actuaciones de Jasper Maskelyne en la 2ª guerra mundial. He incluido el detalle del puerto de Alejandría ya que es el mas conocido (y para no alargar mas) aunque a mi me gusta mas el del canal de Suez y para el mismo Jasper su mayor proeza fue la de 
la batalla de Alamein. Murió en Kenia en 1973 llevándose con él los secretos de guerra que el ejército británico no revelará hasta el año 2045. Como muchos magos de la historia su vida está llena de misterios y hasta su propio hijo (que no se dedica a la magia) dice que le cuesta separar realidad y ficción en la biografia de su padre." (Historia contada por Drake)

La historia del canal de Suez la pongo otro día

----------


## Manel Vicenç

Que buen relato BusyMan!! ...proximamente la del canal de suez, no te olvides, lo prometido...

----------


## Felipe

Perdón Busyman, pero entonces es que ha comprado los derechos de dos películas sobre magos.

Aquí está la historia completa contada por Víctor Drake, que de paso es una página de magia:

http://www.magicworldweb.com/magazine/maskelyn.html

Un saludo

----------


## JR

Paseando he encontrado este post y me ha gustado mucho.

Lo activo esperando que le pique la curiosidad a otros foreros forofos de la magia que lo encuentren marcado.

Vale la pena

Saludos

----------


## wallace

La pelicula que se iba a rodar sobre su vida. ¿Es verdad que se va a hacer? 

 A ver si alguien puede contestar. Un saludo 8-)

----------


## Manel Vicenç

Bueno, mejor que una película, un bueno libro (que es mejor un libro o un dvd   :Lol:   ).

Ya está a la venta una biografía novelada de Jasper Maskelyne:

EL MAGO DE LA GUERRA
David Fisher
EDITORIAL ALMUZARA

No tengo mas datos. No me lo he comprado ahun. Tiene alrededor de 500 páginas, y promete ser una lectura apasionante.
En fin, me voy a hacer un poco de magia callejera para conseguir pasta para comprarlo.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

¡Oooh! ¡Que sorpresa!

Bueno; 23 euros, 496 páginas, encuadernación en cartroné.

ISBN (13): 978-84-96710-86-3

----------


## laso

Si no me equivoco, con el título de "El Mago de la Guerra", hay un documental del canal de Historia que relata las andanzas de Maskelyne. Muy recomendable.

----------


## Luis Esteban

NO LO PUEDO CREER!!! oculto el canal de Suez :Confused:  :shock:

----------

